# How much $$ into your ride?



## KMKjr

How much coin do you have invested in your ride (not including the actual machine)?


Do not including abuse, damage and stuff you caused that cost you $$.

I'm just new but over $1500.00 since I got it last year (Plus about $1000.00 more that I broke, abused or damaged).


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Bike-$7000

New 4" Custom lift-$2500
Wheels/Tires-$1400
HMF-$250
Radiator relocate-$225
Spacers-$140
Temp. Guage-$75
Clutch kit-$225
----------------------------------
$4815 accessories ......so far....lol

Still needing:
PCIII-$250
Snorkles-$60
HL springs-$180
HID's-$100


----------



## Polaris425

Bike -------- $7500
Motor ------ $1500
Laws/Rims -- $982
Lift --------- $160
MST's ------ $424
LRD -------- $289
Snorks ----- $80
Jetting ----- $120 (parts and labor)
LRD Packing - $25
Clutch Springs & Puller - $100
________________________

Total ------- $11,180


----------



## Jcarp4483

Bike-7800.00
Full Muzzy- 400.00
PC III- 275.00
Spacers-145.00
wheels- 400.00?
Tires- 365.00
Winch- 179.00
HID- 60.00.00
Snorkels- 70
HL Lift- 159.00
----------------
Total as of now $9853.00
Think thats it for now


----------



## IBBruin

I've lost track, including the machine probably 12K


Edited to remove abuse. Probably 10K


----------



## kawa650

Bike ------------------7500
Jet Kit ----------------70
Pen locker -------------40
Moose Module ---------100
K&N/outerwears--------83
Swamp fox's/Wheels----800
Outlaws----------------633
Clutch springs/ puller----110
Supertrapp Mudslinger---310
Winch------------------283
Lift---------------------150
Snorkels----------------80
Back rest---------------69
Spacers----------------107
Foot rest---------------46
Miscellaneous-----------200
temp guage-------------60
The all Important Cooler--15

I think thats about it
Ive got around $10,656 total


Add ons --------3,156

There I fixed mine


----------



## Brute650i

I have around 11k in mine the most expensive was bike itself at 6700, motor work at 2300 and tires and rims for 630


----------



## KMKjr

I'm thinkin' I got a deal on my Brute now.

$4800.00 CDN and only had 400mi on her.

Guess I can spend more now......unless I break something else.

Add another $500.00 for the Richochet kit too


----------



## Bigdog29485

$7300 - Quad - a bike has two wheels (out the door price, gotta love a recession)

$750 - 14" SS 212 wheels wit ITP Mudlite XTR's
$130 - Ricochet front/rear a-arm guards
$179 - 2500# Gorilla winch with synthetic rope
$89 - Cajun Dri Stor Box
$328 - Delorme PN-40 GPS
$8 - hitch ball
$700 - 5x8 trailer
$14 - tow rope


----------



## KMKjr

Trailer not included in fund, it has multiple uses!!

Well, at least that's what I told the wife.


----------



## Yesterday

i need a new trailer =/


----------



## 4man0822

OK I really like this idea
Bike= $7100
VDI= $600 total
Yoshi= $385
Twin Air filter & cage= $80
EPI spring= $30
18 gram weights= $50
Shim mod= $20 total
Snorkles= $100+/-
Hand guards= $70
Tires= $430(28" Zillas)
Wheels= $225

TOTAL= $9090 + 1 boot & 1 primary back plate
Not too bad considering my cuz has more than this alone in his 800 Can-Am!!!! LOL! 

I forgot about the kids'/wife's 450 King quad
Bike= $5499
Snorkles= $65 +/-
Tires= $200
Wheels= $45
Coming soon EPI spring= $30
Extra set of weights= FREE(thanks to Bootlegger) We really appreciate that Mark!! 

TOTAL= $5839 GRAND TOTAL For Both Machines= $14929 & is worth every penny!! :bigok:


----------



## TorkMonster

800 Outty around 9000 (will have to look and edit)
HMF 250
PowerCommander 250
Dalton Clutch Kit 200
650 Helix 40
Extra Tan spring for trail rides 20
Front HD Springs 60
2" lift kit (price is a secret lol) but will say for the list 100...
snorks about 50
Moose Fender Extensions/mud guards 100 or so
589's 200 (got a deal local)
BigHorns 250 (with a 50 coupon at rocky mtn.)
Front Bumper 100
extra set of stock rims for the Horns 100
Handle bar ends custom made and engraved 30


maybe more and that is after the loss on that POS popo Touring 1200 but **** glad to be rid of it!!!!


----------



## TorkMonster

oh and diamond plate box for amp 100 
8" bazooka wakeboard speakers 215
the 8" rockford fosgate speakers to replace the malfunctioning bazooka's 200
Otterbox to waterproof ipod 20
PIAA Intense White H4 headlights 45


----------



## phreebsd

I thought the original instructions said NOT to include the cost of the bike 


HL Lift ---------------------------100
Swamp Series Exhaust ------------342
14" 212, 31 laws, HL Springs -----1342
Winch with synthetic cable--------300
New Tail light lense--------------- 40
Total-------------------------------- $2124


----------



## lilbigtonka

black 212 wrapped in bi tri combo 765.00
hmf swamp series w/optional snork 381.00
power commander 3 272.00
viper winch w/amsteel 170.00
audiopipe i built 170.00
almond secondary with tools 45.00
red leds in headlights 5.00
otterbox for ipod 35.00
powdercoated racks from red to black 50.00
stick stoppers powdercoated also 100.00
twin air filter 25.00

so that equals= 2,018 man makes me wish i didnt add that up lol cuz there is still more to do


----------



## phreebsd

yep i got about 500 more till its ok for a bit.
Then comes the lift.. hopefully next year tax time 
right, sweet wifey?!


----------



## phreebsd

New total after latest additions


I thought the original instructions said NOT to include the cost of the bike 
HL Lift ---------------------------100
Swamp Series Exhaust ------------342
14" 212, 31 laws, HL Springs -----1342
Winch with synthetic cable--------300
New Tail light lense--------------- 40
Power Commander III-------------272
Pink Primary ---------------------27
Snorkel Parts---------------------80
Total-------------------------------- $2503


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Bike-$7000

New 4" Custom lift-$2500
Wheels/Tires-$1400
HMF-$250
Radiator relocate-$225
Spacers-$140
Temp. Guage-$75
Clutch kit-$225
PC III-$272
Snorkles-$80
Springs-$60
Spring Spacers-$60
----------------------------------
$5287 accessories ......so far....lol $12,287 TOTAL

Still needing:
HL springs-$180
HID's-$100

Just got the PC III & snorkles. Also got some 05 Brute springs to try out and bought a Stage 1 Gorilla spring spacer kit (just in case). lol


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

Bike= 7500

30'' Mudlites/Lift kit/SS108 wheels= 1500
HMF utility series=230
snorkels=60
Radiator Relocate=50
Deacals=50
New Belt=85


1,990 just accessories
Bike and all=9500


----------



## KMKjr

Add 2 cases of oil and 3-4 filters to my total....lol :aargh4: + hopefully not a rebuild.

Some times I even amaze myself how stupid I can be. :crazy:


:banghead:


----------



## phreebsd

phreebsd said:


> New total after latest additions
> 
> 
> I thought the original instructions said NOT to include the cost of the bike
> 
> HL Lift ---------------------------100
> Swamp Series Exhaust ------------342
> 14" 212, 31 laws, HL Springs -----1342
> Winch with synthetic cable--------300
> New Tail light lense--------------- 40
> Power Commander III-------------272
> Pink Primary ---------------------27
> yellow secondary ----------------27
> parts to relocate radiator---------35
> Snorkel Parts---------------------80
> Total-------------------------------- $2565


retallied


----------



## Brute650i

I need to add $700 for nitrous and tuning to mine along with $10 for orange primary


----------



## phreebsd

KMKjr said:


> Add 2 cases of oil and 3-4 filters to my total....lol :aargh4: + hopefully not a rebuild.
> 
> Some times I even amaze myself how stupid I can be. :crazy:
> 
> 
> :banghead:


 
u did it again?


----------



## Mall Crawler

I have been avoiding this but I guess it is time.

I bought mine used so it already had some stuff done to it like:
Wheels and tires
2" lift
Bayou Snorkels (had to change that)
HL module
HMF Penland pipe
Jet Kit
K&N

Since I have owned it this is the money I have spent on it:
$80 - Snorkels
125 - Dynatek CDI
40 - Temp gauge
130 - ASR Tie Rods and Ends
40 - Engine Ice
835 - Axles
10 - plugs
15 - plug boot
18 - 4wd switch
50 - Various Oil seals
10 - Fan switches
30 - Lime green secondary spring

I am sure there are other small things like oil changes that I am leaving out but that is most of it.


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> u did it again?


Nope, just the once.

Was working great now. 40mi on her Friday night and worked perfect (but getting water in belt cover, but think I have a boot off/crooked) but this morning when I started it, was smoking like crazy, so now I'm not sure again.

Met a guy Friday with a Kimko (?) side by side and he was bragging about his top speed, so I toasted him and then did some water wheelies just to show off!!


----------



## Big Bad Brute

prob. ~$800 but im just getting started


----------



## Polaris425

KMKjr said:


> Met a guy Friday with a Kimko (?) side by side and he was bragging about his top speed, so I toasted him and then did some water wheelies just to show off!!


yeah if your not riding something w/ a brand name on it, you prolly shouldnt run your mouth... haha. Glad you tought him a lesson. :rockn: :bigok:


----------



## rhettag94

wheels and tires 800
moose module 100
snorkels 200(done them twice)
radiator relocate 100
winch 300
penlock 40
clutch kit 150
uni and outerwear 50
spacers 200
lift and springs 300
belts and hoses 150
total=2390

wonder how much I've spent on oil and filters?


----------



## muddnfool

rhett at the rates we are sinking bikes probabbly alot of oil and filters and dont forget melba


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

$7245 with taxes and everything out the door for the Brute
31" Outlaws $450
14" SS212s Black $350
2" Highlifter lift $150
Highlifter HD springs + powdercoating team green $220
EPI Red Secondary $25
Full Muzzy exhaust $425
Power Commander + Dynotuned $375
Gorilla Axle $400 I just tore the boot one one and replaced it with a GOrilla.
MIMB Snorkels $75
ASR X-Series tie rods $150
Pen-lock $35
Ammo Boxes $10
AudioPipe $175
Moose Backrest $50*
*________________________*

*$2890 Total aftermarket stuff Funny thing is I'm insured up to $3000 in accessories. I'd lose some money since I got the tires used.*

*_______________________

$10135 total in the brute.. I feel like that's not bad considering how much a Canned ham would have cost me. I came out great and love this thing!*
*


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Ok, I have been avoiding this, so here it goes.
2008 Brute 650 SRA --------------$5700.00
K&N ----------------------------- $55.00
K&N Precharger ------------------ $30.00
26" ITP XTR's (used, almost new)-- $200.00
ITP SS-106 Wheels --------------- $305.00
Dynatek CDI --------------------- $174.00
HMF Utility Slip-on w/ Jets-------- $200.00 (sold for $150.00)
Full Muzzy Exhaust---------------- $500.00
Audio Tube----------------------- $100.00 (built myself)
Bison Front & Rear Bumpers-------- $255.00
Viper Max 3000 Winch------------- $135.00
Amsteal Blue Winch Rope w/fairled- $ 90.00
Garmin Etrex Vista HCX GPS------- $120.00
GPS Mount----------------------- $ 30.00
V-Force John stage 2 Clutch Mod-- $460.00 (bent spiders & Chrome Shaft due to primary tool breaking)
Almond and Maroon Primary Springs $ 78.00 (Including New Primary Tool)
Storage Box---------------------- $ 25.00
Red, White, and Amber (8) LED's-- $ 60.00
MIMB Snorkel Parts--------------- $ 80.00
New Handle Bar Grips------------- $ 15.00
Rear Back-Up lights--------------- $ 15.00
Right Front Knuckel--------------- $135.00
New Paint Job-------------------- $ 75.00 (Materials)
Tempature Gauge----------------- $ 20.00 (including parts)
Engine Ice Coolant --------------- $ 20.00
Total Invested so far $8727.00


Still to come Dyno & tune---------- $200.00 (estimating, worse senerio)
28" Zilla's------------------------- $350.00 (estimate)
Maybe Rad relocate.-------------- $100.00 (estimate)

Grand Total $9377.00 OUCH!!!!...lol


----------



## kingquadking1986

king quad 700 with 3 inch lift warn 2500lb winch 14" ss rims with 30" itp xxl's (ordered30" silverbacks friday) diamond plate front bumper,skids, and stick stoppers front and rear rack extenders just ordered clutch kit, snorkel, power pack, yoshi pipe, and still ordering as i find what i like... roughly 10500 invested and possibly growing! Any ideas on what to do next?


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

kingquadking1986 said:


> Any ideas on what to do next?


Trade it in for a brute!:nutkick:


I'm kidding, bought my wife a 08 KQ and I love that bike.


----------



## phreebsd

kingquadking1986 said:


> king quad 700 with 3 inch lift warn 2500lb winch 14" ss rims with 30" itp xxl's (ordered30" silverbacks friday) diamond plate front bumper,skids, and stick stoppers front and rear rack extenders just ordered clutch kit, snorkel, power pack, yoshi pipe, and still ordering as i find what i like... roughly 10500 invested and possibly growing! Any ideas on what to do next?


power commander III ?


----------



## billythecow

just the bike so far... dunno how long that's gonna last!


----------



## phreebsd

billythecow said:


> just the bike so far... dunno how long that's gonna last!


 
not long


----------



## phreebsd

HL Lift ---------------------------100
Swamp Series Exhaust ------------342
14" 212, 31 laws, HL Springs -----1342
Winch with synthetic cable--------300
New Tail light lense---------------- 40
Power Commander III------------- 272
pelican 1010 for pcIII---------------14
Pink Primary -----------------------27
yellow secondary ------------------27
parts to relocate radiator-----------35
Snorkel Parts ----------------------80
exhaust snorkel -------------------91
temp gauge ----------------------40
Total-------------------------------- $2710

new total after latest additions


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Bike-$7000

New 4" Custom lift w/Gorilla axles-$2500
Wheels/Tires-$1400
HMF-$250
Radiator relocate-$225
Spacers-$140
Temp. Guage-$75
Clutch kit-$225
PC III-$272
Snorkles-$80
Springs-$60
Spring Spacers-$60
Pelican 1010 for PC III-$15
----------------------------------
$5302 accessories ......so far....lol $12,302 TOTAL

Never thought I would have over $12K in my Brute! LOL


----------



## hondarecoveryman

^^^ I had been waitin on his to show up I knew it was gonna be high thats a fine quad man lovin the platoons they set it off


----------



## Yesterday

my memory isnt good enough to contribute to this thread. sorry.


----------



## phreebsd

dang green!


----------



## Yesterday

true story


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

BUMP for the newer guys...


----------



## matts08brute

I may hate to know how much I put in this but.........

hmf swamp pipe $350
pcIII $260
tires and rims $1100
snorkles stuff $60
clutch stuff and puller $100
heat guage $50
oil seals $30
SS 2" lift $150 (not installed yet)
2.5 winch $200
having a bigger bike than all my friends :bigokriceless

that is $2300 give or take and worth all of it!


----------



## jctgumby

I guess I should go ahead and put mine on here although it is not near as much as some of you...I try to do as many mods myself as I can...

'08 Brute 750----------- $6800
27" Executioners-------- $360
Stage 1 Gorilla Lift------ $140
Custom Snorks---------- $80
MIMB Exhaust Mod------ $20
MIMB Radiator Relocate-- $60
1.5" HL Spacers--------- Free

Total= $7,460

Accessories= $660


----------



## 1bigforeman

I'm scared to look. Thanks Driller fo the reminder! lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ LOL No Problem! LOL


----------



## phreebsd

Readded


HL Lift --------------------------100
Swamp Series Exhaust -----------342
14" 212, 31 laws, HL Springs ----1342
Winch with synthetic cable-------300
New Tail light lense--------------- 40
Power Commander III------------ 272
pelican 1010 for pcIII--------------14
Maroon Primary -------------------27
yellow secondary -----------------27
parts to relocate radiator----------35
Snorkel Parts ---------------------80
exhaust snorkel -------------------91
temp gauge ------------------- ---40
HL ICM Module ----------------- --40 (thanks metal man!)
Total-------------------------------- $2750

new total after latest additions


----------



## lg07brute

07 brute brand new a month ago.... $5800
27" zillas and clutch springs....$400 just ordered
Having a completly stock ride that will blow all my friends out of the water... worth ever penny.
Love the fact that i can beat a modded 400ex in a drag race.


----------



## yiluss

Mine was USD $10,600 (including 14" ITP wheels and tires and viper max winch) because I had to pay customs to have it in Mexico and because of the special edition paint

and the other stuff has costed me around $2.1K

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 272pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=363 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 224pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 10934" width=299><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 224pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=299 height=17>Kawasaki Rear Cargo Box</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right width=64 x:num>250</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Ricochet Full Skidplate Set</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>420</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Powermad Handguards</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>70</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Bison Front and Rear Bumpers</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>260</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Kolpin 4 gallon fuel pack</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>100</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>HMF Utility Slip on Pipe</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>220</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>VDI Copperhead ECU</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>500</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Custom Audiopipe</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>150</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>PIAA 510 Driving Lights</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>130</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>2200</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## filthyredneck

Bike + Trailer = $6000 (set up already with fresh rebuild & reciepts)
Front & Rear Bumpers (not in pic) = $390
29.5 Laws & Rims = $650....sold 2 sets of rims/tires it came with> $600 so $50 in Laws
Reciever Hitch + D-Ring Reciever = $125

Currently @ $6565.00 and ordering Clutch Springs & Puller tonight, want wheel spacers, 6k HIDs, rear winch, and stereo.....sure theres other things to come as well.


----------



## gpinjason

Brute - 6700
Tires - used $375
new belt HL 3gx - $120
clutch springs - $50 (w/shipping)
clutch shims - $20 ish (had to buy every size)
snorkels - $90 ish
ammo cans - $20
2" lift (not on yet) - free
total - $7355

Kodiak - $2000
Tires - used $300
twinair filter + oil - $50 ish
snorkels - $130 ish
ammo can - $10
EBC brakes - $100
Total - 2460

Jeep - $24,000 ($30k after interest)
Tires/wheels - $1600 (4th set)
Old tires/ wheels - $4000 total...
Gears - $500
Lockers - $500
Body lift - $80
Suspension lift #1 - $400 (2")
Suspension lift #2 - Free, but spent about $400 on missing parts and shocks
upgraded steering components - $300 ish
Edelbrock header - $480
K&N - $60
Total pushing $40k
Miscellaneous broken parts etc (including rebuilt engine after overheating) over $10k


----------



## derk

06 650i-4250
30" backs on ss212s-910
32" backs on ss108s-700
snorkels-80
temp gauge-15
rad. relocate-220
jet kit-70
hl springs-180
HMF SS w/ snorkel-440
2" lift-140
dynatek-175
primary weights-80
pri/sec springs-40
winch-180
LED eyes-20

Could be missing some stuff.
Total: $7500


----------



## phreebsd

Readded
HL Lift ------------------------------100
Swamp Series Exhaust ---------------342
14" SS212's, 31 laws, HL Springs ----1342
Winch with synthetic cable-----------300
New Tail light lense------------------- 40
Power Commander III---------------- 272
pelican 1010 for pcIII------------------14
Maroon Primary -----------------------27
yellow secondary ---------------------27
parts to relocate radiator--------------35
Snorkel Parts -------------------------80
Twin Air air filter ----------------------20
exhaust snorkel -----------------------91
temp gauge ---------------------------40
HL ICM Module ------------------------40 (thanks metal man!)
HL 7" Lift ---------------------------1500
Total ---------------------------------- $4270

new total after latest additions


----------



## phreebsd

yiluss said:


> Mine was USD $10,600 (including 14" ITP wheels and tires and viper max winch) because I had to pay customs to have it in Mexico and because of the special edition paint
> 
> and the other stuff has costed me around $2.1K
> 
> <TABLE style="WIDTH: 272pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=363 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 224pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 10934" width=299><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 224pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17 width=299>Kawasaki Rear Cargo Box</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" width=64 align=right x:num>250</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Ricochet Full Skidplate Set</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" align=right x:num>420</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Powermad Handguards</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" align=right x:num>70</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" align=right x:num></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Bison Front and Rear Bumpers</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" align=right x:num>260</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Kolpin 4 gallon fuel pack</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" align=right x:num>100</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>HMF Utility Slip on Pipe</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" align=right x:num>220</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>VDI Copperhead ECU</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" align=right x:num>500</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Custom Audiopipe</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" align=right x:num>150</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>PIAA 510 Driving Lights</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" align=right x:num>130</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" align=right x:num>2200</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


yiluss, is that rear storage box kawaski branded?


----------



## the grizzly muder

looked at prices i had 12000 in the bike and 10000 for the bike but had to sell it because house brunt down dam gas leakes:tragedy:


----------



## wood butcher

06 honda 250ex with alot extras=4200$
traded in on 
06 rancher 350 with alot extras=4000
traded in on
06 brute 650i with extras=6200$
so i got 14400$ in my brute


----------



## jctgumby

I am gonna give an updated price as soon as I get mine back from the stealership...I am afraid of what that bill is gonna run me!!!


----------



## Brute650i

i have stopped keeping up with it. I figure its best left to the saying "It is what it is"


----------



## jctgumby

jctgumby said:


> I am gonna give an updated price as soon as I get mine back from the stealership...I am afraid of what that bill is gonna run me!!!


 
I just found out that the warranty is gonna cover all parts and labor!!!

WooHoo!!!


----------



## bump530

27" Laws and XL2's...........$700
Clutch Kit.........................$70
Gear Reduction................$160
K&N & Jet Kit...................$120
Exhaust...........................$40
Locker.............................$30
424...............................$300
Lift and Shocks...............$210
Snorkel & vent lines...........$40
Wheel Spacers................$100
HIDs ..............................$40

TOTAL.........................$1810

thats not includin all the bearings and seals ive replaced (seeing as how its 16 years old)


----------



## phreebsd

jctgumby said:


> I just found out that the warranty is gonna cover all parts and labor!!!
> 
> WooHoo!!!


what was wrong with it? i must have overlooked it somewhere on here.


----------



## jctgumby

phreebsd said:


> what was wrong with it? i must have overlooked it somewhere on here.


 
Random gremlin climbed into my FI System...After posting on here looking for answers and checking everything I could finally had to break down and take it to Kawi...Turns out fuel pump was going bad and the fuel pump sensor relay was bad also...The original thread is in the Kawi section titled "Need Help With FI"


----------



## Josh

I think I may hold the record for the cheapest.. I bought the bike with 22 miles on it.

28 inch silver backs on ss212 sra rims 12 wide on all 4's. 
Clutch springs, 
snorkels, 
2in lift. 
could have left the viper elite winch on for a few extra hundred, but decided against it. Grand total of $6200. 09 model 750 fi. 1 month old when it got to me


----------



## phreebsd

nice deal there. cant beat that at all!


----------



## Bootlegger

I am afraid to say what I have in my KQ fro racing....lol


----------



## nils

Do I list what my wife knows or actual... I find it easy to say 'something' broke and I need to fix it....

edit: You should try it, it works well.....


----------



## Crawfishie!!

MIMB Exhaust mod.....$20 (30 pk of beer)
MIMB Rad. Relocate.....$40 (30 pk of beer) and hoses and accessories 
gel grips.....$15
lift kit....$75
Viper winch.....$145
Clutch Springs.....$60
Fuel pump......$700 (parts, labor and a relay)
30" Mud lights......$100 (sold my swamplights for $200)
MIMB Snorkel kit.......$50
Rhino liner kit from auto zone....$100

total so far......$1230 and more to come. 

Bought the bike for $4400, just in case that matters. with 159 miles on it and 68 hours. 
and I'm sure I'm leaving stuff off.......


----------



## DaveMK1

I'm afraid to tally it up right now cause im almost broke. I'll do it once we head out to sea tomorrow. Then ill have 45 days of pondering why ive spent so much money lol.

Plus the wife wont see the numbers


----------



## Big D

Dr. D here saying, that's not good. Keeping things from your spouse - tsk. :twak:


----------



## IBBruin

nils said:


> I find it easy to say 'something' broke and I need to fix it....
> 
> edit: You should try it, it works well.....


Dang baby, it's hard to find a good quality canooter valve these days. This is the ninth one that's gone bad in three months!


----------



## ThaMule

I kinda scrolled through here and didnt see anything close to mine. I'm gonna bet i have the most in mine that has posted one up so far. 

bike....7500
lift....2500
tires....500
wheels....250
lift springs....200
vfj clutch.....350
extra motor....600
840 bbk ....3100
odi grips....25
dynatek cdi....175
clutch kit.....100
jets.....50
snorkels...15
Warn bumper....150

total....15,515

I am sure there are some small things that I dont have listed. plus some extra parts that I have laying around that I bought. so I have around 16k in it!


----------



## DaveMK1

Big D said:


> Dr. D here saying, that's not good. Keeping things from your spouse - tsk. :twak:


She'll get upset because I didnt spend that much on her bike.


----------



## nils

Heh I remember when I needed to fix the 'muffler', next ride she came out I didn't hear a peep out of her all ride... but that could be because I didn't install the quite core... (On the muffler).....

After the ride all I heard was I thought you fixed that...

nils


----------



## Big D

You guys are weird :bigok:


----------



## DaveMK1

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
2008 Brute 650i………………...$6300(New)
<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">HMF</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Swamp</st1laceType></st1lace> series…………….$349
Jet Kit……………………………$35
K&N……………………………..$67
HL Springs………………………$140
HP Replacement cooling fan……..$190
Gorilla rad relocater kit……….$200
Swamp lites on ITP’s………………$275(and a couch and love seat)
Temp gauge mod…………………...$35
Shifter mod………………………….$10
Diff drain plug mod…………………$5
Warn full skids………………………$450
New key and ignition………………..$75 ( someone decided they wanted my bike more than I did while I was over seas)
5’x8’ trailer………………………….$400
New tires for trailer………………….$165
Expendables (beer, gas, and oil)…….$300
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Total…………………………………$8996


----------



## filthyredneck

filthyredneck said:


> Bike + Trailer = $6000 (set up already with fresh rebuild & reciepts)





filthyredneck said:


> Front & Rear Bumpers (not in pic) = $390
> 29.5 Laws & Rims = $650....sold 2 sets of rims/tires it came with> $600 so $50 in Laws
> Reciever Hitch + D-Ring Reciever = $125
> 
> Currently @ $6565.00 total (this would make $565 in accessories)




Forgot about this thread.... things to add:
almond pri/red sec springs + puller = about $76
New EPI sever duty belt = $120
6" Catvos lift = $2995
8k 55w HIDs = $65
MSA Trooper deep dished wheels for the 29.5s = $280
(ended up trading the 29.5s even for my 31s & a set of 1" spacers)
Bought an extra set of spacers....1.5" = $50
got a yellow secondary spring later.... = $20

This brings the total up to $6000 for the machine + $565 original accessories and an additional $3606 for the stuff above.... GRANDE TOTAL IS NOW: $10171 ...And I'm sure theres a thing or two that I've forgotten to list, PLUS...I actually have sold numerous things that I started with to make a little bit of my money back.... but this is close anyways.


----------



## king05

Bike- $6200
VDI and cables- $600
HMF exhaust- $230
EPI clutching- $100
tires- $500
wheels- $250
lift- $150
bumpers- $450
rad kit- $170
snorkles- $125
back rest- $50 
full AP skids and guards- $360
M109r injector- $50

TOTAL- $9235
$3035 just in accessories


----------



## 08GreenBrute

too much


----------



## 03dsglightning

Almost 3k lol.... Course I need an engine now  fail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryboy61283

Tires------$980
Snorkels------$70
Clutch springs------$40
Hl lift-----$100
lrd----$260
Full muzzy----$200
Rubberdown Rad kit----$165
Pen lock------$25


----------



## 2010Bruterider

3 sets of tires 1150
2 sets of rims 800
Power commander v 300
Grips 20
Oil cooler/w adapter 90
Promark winch 300
Pen lock 40
Twin Air 30
Snorkels 150
Clutch tools 70
3 clutch springs 60
HMF swamp series 385
Full Muzzy (used) 250
Muzzy packing 35
2" lift 160

Holy crap..................$3840....i never added it up before.

I might have a problem....
It's all worth it, I have a blast every time i get on it.


----------



## Eight

Lets see...

300 for brand new backs and new 212's.
50 for snorkel material.

Grand total 350 for how it sits today.


----------



## bigbadbrute750

Tires and rims----650
Temp gauge----50
audio tubes-----100
Rad Relocation--50
Crank&gas tank vents--50
Fan switch---10
Clutch springs---90
Stickers---10
Seals----10
Msc oils---50

Total: $1,070


----------



## deadman inc

Man i don't even know where to start. It seems I'm always doing something to the bike even if it doesn't need it or it looks better a different way. The only expensive thing i haven't done yet is the motor but i am waiting. Looking for an excuse to rebuild you know so i dont get anything words from the WIFE! I say buying the bike, lift, tires and rims, and exhaust was the most.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Well my wife reads the forums sometimes so I think I got about $800 in mine.


----------



## Eight

Haha^smart man.:haha:


----------



## king05

Eight said:


> Lets see...
> 
> 300 for brand new backs and new 212's.
> 50 for snorkel material.
> 
> Grand total 350 for how it sits today.


 
$300 for silverbacks and itp wheels. WOW, you stole 'em didnt ya? lol


----------



## monsterbrute750

MonsterRenegade said:


> Well my wife reads the forums sometimes so I think I got about $800 in mine.


Right......Mine came with everything on it already for a low reasonable price..LOL !! NOT !! :haha:
I don't think I really want to add it all up...too depressing when you look at the big picture.:nutkick:
Not including the price of the bike :
Tires/wheels -$600
Powdercoating - $150
Monster Graphics-$75
Stereo/Box-$600
Radiator-$400
Snorkels-$80
Muzzy-$300
Skids-$425
Backrest-$80
RDC Lift-$150
Not to mention broken parts replaced, engine seals etc. And the price of ALL the BEER consumed while installing each upgrade...LOL !!


----------



## Eight

king05 said:


> $300 for silverbacks and itp wheels. WOW, you stole 'em didnt ya? lol


I sold the tires and wheels that were on it, and had enough money to buy brand new backs off a guy my dad works with. And I bought new 212's off Scott at CATVOS for $300. So outta pocket for wheel/tires=300.

Not bad in my opinion..lol


----------



## deadman inc

Well lets see i will give it a shot. 

Tires $625.00
New A-Arm bushings $70
6" Gorilla Lift with 5 axles $750.00
Front and back bumper $350
Winch $190
Full Big Gun Exhaust $374
HID $45
Aftermarket fan $100
Clutch Springs $40
Power Commander 5 $200
Rebuilt Front Diff $500
New Wheel Bearings $100
New Ball Joints $100
New Tie Rods $50
Used Fuel Pump $200
Back Rest $20
Braided Front Brake Lines $120

This isnt including all the seals and reseals etc. I know i have forgotten more i just cant think of it.
Like monsterbrute said its absolutely not including all the beer and sweat either but it was all worth it. LOL 

To Be Continued.........


----------



## walker

so your running a pc5 on an 08 deadman ????


----------



## deadman inc

I have the PC 5 walker but i haven't put it on it. I'm in the process of some modifications before i do it. Is it bad or good to run a PC 5?


----------



## rowdy-outty

monsterbrute750 said:


> Right......Mine came with everything on it already for a low reasonable price..LOL !! NOT !! :haha:


Yep I'm one of those jerks that just goes and buys someone elses hard work.


----------



## walker

deadman inc said:


> I have the PC 5 walker but i haven't put it on it. I'm in the process of some modifications before i do it. Is it bad or good to run a PC 5?


i thought a pc5 wouldnt work on an 08 thought they are for 09 and 10 models but i might be wrong


----------



## monsterbrute750

MonsterRenegade said:


> Yep I'm one of those jerks that just goes and buys someone elses hard work.


:thinking:
I think you misunderstood what I was saying.


----------



## deadman inc

Your right walker no doubt. My brute is an 09 but i know i put it as an 08 on my signature and didnt realize i did that. Sorry but thanks for reminding me LOL


----------



## INSTITCHEZ

Well here's hopin the wife aint listenin! 730 new fuel pump. 680 new tires. 160 high lifter 2" kit. 80. K&N air filter. 150 used HMF pipe. 260 Wiseco fuel managment controller. 65. 2" snorkels. 50. Rad relocate. 250 wheel spacers. Stress relief.....priceless!! Total 2425


----------



## aellerbe2354

2008 brute 750 - $3700 (bike came with 27in xtrs, 14in itp wheels, full skid plates and winch)
full muzzy - $500
pciii - $175
ss212 - $320
29.5 laws - $350
snorkels - $60
springs + labor - $100
sold xtrs and itp wheels - -$550

GRAND TOTAL= $4655!! not too bad so far....but ive only had the bike for 2 months!


----------



## greenkitty7

Hmmm...
Outlaws-575
212s-280
Secondary-49
Airdam-100
New primary-150
Stall springs-54
Rings-80
Dry box-9
Backrest-80
Speakers(kickers) -80
Speakers(wetsounds) -159
Amp -40
Arched a arms-575
Snorkel material-90
Crushlocks-200
Edls-300
Axles(broken 2)-200
Shock bushings-60
Jet kit-40
Pilot jet-3
4.0 gear swap-200
Etx-16 battery-90
Front bumber-75
Winch(busted)-250
Diff seals-50
Im sure im missing some crap but you get the jist of it. Spend way too much money on this stuff. It aint easy bein addicted, but it sho is fun!
Not gonna mention all the other tires and wheels ive had...


----------



## greenkitty7

Btw total was $3789! Thats more than i paid for my 400 in 06! Haha


----------



## grizz660muddin

29.5 terms and rims $880 and tracks $3300=$4180


----------



## hp488

Winch 35.00
Outlaws 250.00
Rims 336.00
Snorkels 80.00
Speakers 200.00
Stereo 300.00
Speaker box materials 120.00
iPod touch 100.00
Seals so far 40.00
1 1/2" wheelspacers 139.00


----------



## hp488

Sorry total was 1600.00


----------



## hfdbuck09

front dif- 300
rear diff- 150
1.5'' spacers- 90
front spindle- 60
8 ball joints- 34 a piece
asr tie rods- 89
asr bushing kit- 90
belt- 65
clutch springs and tool- 75
rims and tires- 800
gorillas- 375
air box- 25
HL springs- 75
snorks- 60
rad relocate- 50
speakers- 70
boxes- about 50
HIDs- 45
strobes- 20
cv- 35
cv boot- 20
plastics- 150
a-arm- 30
steering components- 20
wheel bearing- 40
manual 4wd- about 100
ccv mod- 15
motor- 750
tow tits- 10
theres more just slipping my mind (havent had good luck)


----------



## brute for mud

snorkels 60
clutch springs /puller 75
front bumper 216
hand/thumb warmers /grips 59
tires/rims 801
exhaust 425
msd charge 395
lift kit 90
gas buddy 65
temp gauge 20
wind shield 112
winch 300
armor 400
rad relocate 215
pen lock 30

total so far 3263 
in less than a year


----------



## BigBruteSteve

quad was 8k
wheels tires lift- 1150
2"spacers-110
snorkels- 80
winch- 180
muzzy-250
big gun exhaust-380
exhaust wrap-30
power comander-180
springs+puller+my tool= 100
stereo- 300
hids + leds- 80
rad rack parts-50
temp gauge-30
backup lights-40
hitch ball-20
lift spacers-40
a arm bushings-50
old stereo-120
beer cooler-20
equals 3180
grand total 11,180

plus some other things like all the oil changes,gas,plugs,a coil that messed up.2 bent tierods among other things


----------



## The Kawasaki Recoverer!

umm lets see im averaging. 
Dads Brute 
dynatech chip:250
30 inch itp and rims: 1000
lift: 100
spacers:100
stereo:200
backrest ammo cans cooler: 100
hmf:250
parking lights 15
My polaris:
outlaws: 700
lift:200
spacers:200
stereo:300
backrest,cooler, & ammo cans:100
Chip:200
The danger ranger
wheels and tires: 700
winch:300
Pro box tops roof with stereo:1000
KC lights:300
Dual exhaust:800
so more than 30,000 dollars worth of atvs.


----------



## The Kawasaki Recoverer!

and doe sanyone know why no one will snorkel the 2009 polaris sportsman 500 ho with efi?


----------



## Rack High

I think I'd faint if I really knew so I'm glad I don't.


----------



## mudengineer

20,325.00 that I could account for on the razor including buying it.

4900.00 on the polaris 700. Bought it used with an ape six inch lift for 3400 and had to put 1000 into fixing it plus adding a winch and snorkles.


----------



## BBBPowered

ATV- $2200
Filter ~ $50
Engine and Clutch upgrades ~ $450
Exhaust ~ $300
Warn Disconnect ~ $250
Clutch Kit ~ $100
About $1250 in upgrades
Lots more in things I broke


----------



## fiarmin67

'06 Brute 650i--------------------$3200
28" 589 on ITP Type 4------------$20
Strip and paint Wheels------------$30
MIMB Center Snork----------------$100
Home Made Audio Tube------------$130
Maint/Sunk Recovery x2-----------$200
TTO Digital Temp and Fan Switch--$85
Clutch Springs and Tool-----------$85


Less than $500 total in mods


----------



## Rubberdown

way WAY more that I wish I had into it,

on my 09 850XP, all retail prices to the closest total to my memory, no repair work or broken parts listed, just bolt on mods

2nd gen RDC lift kit $500
14" RDC Aluminum lox $675
32" silvebacks - $900
30" zillas - $600
ITP Wheels - $350
PC5 - $370
Guru bumpers - $400
RDC Rad kit - $215
Snorkel kit - $200
Spacers - $150
Turner Nitro axles - $2000
AMR Full motor job - $4000
Air Filter - $50
RDC Bling - $150
RDC Custom foot wells - $400
Winch, rope and fairlead - $400
QSC Clutch kit - $225
QSC slip on - $320
heated grips - $75
SLD Mod - $110
Rear cargo seat - $300

WOW....I mean W O W , $12'390

More I'm probably forgetting, did I win??? LOL


----------



## ThreeSixtyCICJ

Under 3 grand so far...including the price for the brute itself! Just waitin to see how much this rebuild is going to cost me!


----------



## NMKawierider

I quit counting...lol. If I count all four sets of wheels and tires and all the assessories and wiggetts...its over 5400. Add another about 600 for things like 2 sets of a-arm bushings, belts, battery, and other general repair parts and that I paid 8400 for this 06 in December of 05 and you have the reason I quit counting.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Laws-375
Rims-300 
Snorkel-50
Audio tube-140
Backrest- 40
Clutch kit- 30
35% reduction- 400(installed)
Allitle over a grand but most of my future mods shouldnt cost that much


----------



## LM83

After a couple motors, way to much. More than what some people pay for their house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Lets see here:

outlaws: $500 + $100 in mounting for various tire and rim swaps
clutch springs and tools: $100
snorkel and jets: $100
2" RDC lift: $140
exhaust: $325
ASR tie rods: $140
VFJ stage 3 clutch: $345 + $300 in repairing other parts of clutch
rhino rear axles: $320

total: $2745 in mods and upgrades alone. 

Still have almost $3000 less in mine including bike purchase than what I could have bought a brand new Brute for so I think I'm doing pretty good!


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31

Catvos lift- $3200
Outlaws and wheels- $1200
Plastics- $500
Stereo System- $1000

Sure there is more just can't remember all the other stuff it has cost me.


----------



## Stimpy

Tps sensor-150,new fuel pump-300 off mimb, full hmf- 250 off mimb, speaker pods,amp- 40 used, fuel pump relay-30, tyrex belt-90, led lights for cooler-20, snorkel parts-60, cerma engine treatment-45, so a total 985 so far. Just paid 55 for a new belt cover, 1030 wich gives me 3530 bucks in the whole bike.


----------

